

Did Mathematician John Nash Help Invent Bitcoin? - bpolania
http://www.coindesk.com/did-john-nash-help-invent-bitcoin/

======
marvel_boy
Newbie here. It would be interestering to know if Nick Szabo studied the
Nash's papers.

